# 9-13-04 Etowah Sportsman's Club



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 14, 2004)

A member shot a bear yesterday at about 7 pm.  The area he was in would be Cherokee County, in the far North West corner.  We had a long blood trail, but the blood wasn't in huge amounts.  After tracking the bear for about 5 hours we decided to come back the next day.  I just hope the bear wasn't pushed to hard.


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck.  It's a good sign that you guys got any blood trail on a bear.  I've double lunged a few bear that didn't make it 60 yards that didn't drop a single spot of blood.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 14, 2004)

That makes me feel better.  I think we will find him.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 14, 2004)

*cool*

let us know if you find it.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 14, 2004)

Shea and I are going out around 1pm to look for it.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 14, 2004)

*wish i could go with you*

work sux....I'm in vendor meetings all day...good luck


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 14, 2004)

That's too bad you guys couldn't get out this morning.  The meat will probably be worthless by then but the hide might still be okay.  Does your buddy know about how big it was?  I wish you luck.  It should be fun anyway, tracking wounded bears is nerve wracking!


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 14, 2004)

Two afternoons of crawling through briars, and no bear.  Shea and Spongebob found more blood in the 4-5 year old pines, and that was it.  I think it may have been a bad hit.  The reason is, he said it was quartering away and he shot right behind the shoulder.  That doesn't sound right to me.  I guess we may find out one day.  I thought of a couple places he may have gone, so I might look some more this weekend.


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 14, 2004)

That's a shame but it happens.  Bears are tough as nails.  My Dad shot four monsters with a 30-06 and lost all of them before ever finding one.  They don't bleed well and when pushed will keep on going.


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 15, 2004)

*Bear*

Well Eli there's another one over on the new property. I was walking/sneaking along a bottom over there today and found bear tracks in the mud by a creek. :speechles


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 15, 2004)

I saw bear sign up there as well.  I think we have a strong bear population for the area.  Heck we get far more bear pictures on the game cameras than any other animal.


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sounds like you guys need to get some smoking scent sticks and get in there and kill a few.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 20, 2004)

Etter1 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you guys need to get some smoking scent sticks and get in there and kill a few.




Ok, now that you have our attention....DETAILS PLEASE!  What, how do you use "smoking scent sticks"....?


----------



## Etter1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Smoking scent sticks are sticks that look like incense that you light and they burn for a few hours.  They make a scent like berries or dead fish.  I buy them off cabelas.com and they work incredibly well.  Since we started using them in canada, we have gone 7 for 8 the past two years.  They are unbelievable.  If there's a bear in the area and he catches wind of these things, he will come to investigate.  I have had the best luck with the wild berry ones.


----------

